# NEX 3N Thoughts to buy.



## BlitzMX (May 2, 2014)

Hello

New in the forum and in photography. I currently use a Canon A1400 very cheap but very decente low cost camera, and.... after watching some youtube videos about HDR and some pictures with that in mind i am now considering a better buy with auto HDR and Auto bracket for latter Photoshop use.
I also want it to be compact.
I was considering the 3N for the new APSC sensor and Builtin flash with Auto HDR and all more advanced features that none cheap camera has.
Anyone have the NEX 3N? can comment on it?

I also have dificulties getting sharp images in low light environments and always have to use the tripod for sharp images or nothing good comes out.

Any help would be much aprreciate.
Thank you.


----------



## MOREGONE (May 2, 2014)

If you ever plan to expand your photography, you may be limited not having a shot shoe to use for flash photography. 

But that 3N should have the Image Quality you can ask for from a APS-C sensor. I had the NEX 5R for awhile and like it. But not the same composing from a screen instead of a viewfinder. Something I never loved about it.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (May 3, 2014)

I have had a few NEX-3N and it`s an nice camera, it takes great photo`s and you can bounce the built in flash of the ceiling by bending it back, and the built quality is excellent, and the usb charging was a feature i liked.

But the Sony NEX-3N is an contrast detection only focusing so taking photo`s of moving objects can be a problem.

Though i like the Nikon 1 camera`s , I have the Nikon 1 S1 at the moment and i love the quality of the photo`s even though it only has an small CX sensor the photo`s it take just look amazing and they are only 10mp and the combined contrast and phase detection focusing should make it great for action shots,  though the Sony NEX-3N has better build quality and is easier to hold.

John.


----------



## regdawg (Nov 6, 2014)

I currently have the NEX 3N and its a great camera, but not my go-to. It takes great pictures with plenty of light but found pictures in low-light were good, not great.  I also found that it didn't take great action shots, as mentioned in the other post above. Overall image quality, with plenty of light, is awesome though. HD video is great as well. The build quality is great and feels like it can take some bumps. It shoots in RAW and JPG. I do find that I take it with me on weekend trips because its very compact. However I do find that I still grab my DSLR especially when shooting my 1 year old daughter because she's always in action. 

If your looking to get your hands wet with mirrorless cameras, then its a good start.


----------

